# Any Mtn. Tek riders out there?



## wa2be (Feb 11, 2004)

I have a '94 or so Mtn. Tek Extreme that I bought used in college around 1995 or 1996. I've used it as a commuter, as a XC bike, and now as a street bike for riding the paved trails in my neighborhood on the days that I don't have time to go mountain biking on my Jamis. I'm wondering if anyone else out there has ever even heard of Mtn. Tek and if there are still any riders using them?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Heard of them, but I don't think I've seen any come through this forum.

Post some pics.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

"paved trails." Never understood this.

IMHO, trail = dirt


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

paved trail = bike path


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

but a bike path can also be gravel or dirt....

paved trail= offroad bike lane?


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

I considered a Mtn. Tek that was listed on Ebay some months back. It looked capable enough, having a butted cro-mo frame fitted with DX/LX components. I remember thinking that most of the bike’s potential value came from its components. I don’t mean to disparage the brand, but most people have never heard of it, and something about the “Tek” spelling cries out either a rip-off of “Trek,” or just a misplayed marketing attempt that comes off as just bad spelling. But I'm sure it would make a great campus/get around bike with a high "stealth" rating.


----------



## kbty (Sep 1, 2011)

*Mtn Tek owner*

We own 2 matching his/hers Mtn Tek bikes we purchased in Provo for use at college in '92. I also rode mine on four hour campus patrol work daily for two years. Now our daughter just started college and is using mine, including my old u-lock. She said she saw the exact same model parked around campus but in really rough shape. After college, we tried riding through Scioto Trails in Ohio and thought we might have given our toddlers brain damage, the "bike trails" were so rough.


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

Mtn Tek was the Pederson's house brand bicycle. They were a sporting goods store like Sport's Authority. Not sure if they're still around. Saw a lot of these bikes when I wrenched during college in UT in the mid 90's.



Matt H. said:


> I considered a Mtn. Tek that was listed on Ebay some months back. It looked capable enough, having a butted cro-mo frame fitted with DX/LX components. I remember thinking that most of the bike's potential value came from its components. I don't mean to disparage the brand, but most people have never heard of it, and something about the "Tek" spelling cries out either a rip-off of "Trek," or just a misplayed marketing attempt that comes off as just bad spelling. But I'm sure it would make a great campus/get around bike with a high "stealth" rating.


----------

